# Kaley Cuoco - ''Big Bang Theory'' S06E01 Promo Stills - x3 HQ



## MetalFan (23 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Toolman (23 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für Penny


----------



## stuftuf (23 Sep. 2012)

sie ist echt eine tolle Frau

:thx: Metal für die klasse pics!!!!!!


----------



## Blah1302 (23 Sep. 2012)

kopf99 Penny kopf99 Penny kopf99 Penny kopf99 Penny kopf99 Penny kopf99 Penny


----------



## raumwolf (23 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Süße


----------



## Marcoschi (25 Sep. 2012)

Wir sind schon bei der 6ten Staffel?  Eigentlich bin ich ja ein BBT Fan. Aber die 5te Staffel ist mir irgendwie entgangen


----------



## onkel_15 (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Penny !


----------



## horstvonhinten (25 Sep. 2012)

Haha, das dritte Bild ist klasse


----------



## hma02 (27 Sep. 2012)

Sehenswerte Serie - wenn auch nicht in erster Linie wegen der Mädels.


----------



## Marsu (27 Sep. 2012)

Stimmt schon, aber Penny und Bernadette...


----------



## Frequency (28 Okt. 2012)

super serie


----------



## Memphis4242 (30 Okt. 2012)

Super Serie, super Frau


----------

